# Natl. Beer Day !



## IKE (Apr 7, 2018)

April 7th is officially National Beer Day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 7, 2018)

Finally; a holiday I can get behind.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2018)

I  LOVE  an  ice cold  Coors  Lite  on a hot summer day.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 7, 2018)

National Beer Day....I'll drink to that, Bud Light for me.


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 7, 2018)

Cenosillicaphobia!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)

:cheers:


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Apr 7, 2018)

...has now become Natl. Beer night


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 8, 2018)

Long ago - I mean the mid 1700's- in the village where I lived, beer was made by a farmer's wife who sold it to local workers.  One enterprising framer called Mr. Gale realised that when he paid his workers, they would immediately go and buy a drink.  To re-coup his money Mr. Gale bought out the brewing business and established his own brewery.  When he died, his son wasn't interested in brewing, so the brewery passed to a nephew called George Gale.  From then until the brewery closed 12 years ago, the eldest boy was always called George and George Gale & co. became one of England's best breweries.

There is a rather apocryphal story told that once George Gale was at an international brewing conference and afterwards some of the bosses went to the bar for a drink.  The boss of Budweiser asked for a 'Bud',  The Boss of Coors asked for a Coors and the boss of Heineken asked for a glass of Heineken.  George Gale asked for a coffee.  When asked why, he replied,  "Well, I you aren't going to drink beer, then neither will I".

I miss Gales Ales, but there are a lot of small scale breweries who produce good ale - not the factory produced tasteless pee that is served frozen to death.  My favourite local Scottish beer is one called "Windswept Blonde", and in England, one by the oldest brewery, Shepherd Neame, called "Bishop's finger".  However, given the choice, I'll have a Belgian Trappist beer any day.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 9, 2018)

IKE said:


> April 7th is officially National Beer Day.
> 
> View attachment 50692View attachment 50691



What's next? National breathe day?:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------

